# Malaga vs Valencia



## tyron2000

Hi,

Me and my partner have been traveling Europe and are now going to settle down in Spain. Which is the cheapest area to live between Valencia and Malaga, I can see both offer rentals of small apartments for around €300 per month, but then you need to add supplies etc. so which is the cheapest and has more opportunity for work (I know unemployment is high in Spain so not expecting miracles). Any advice would be very gratefully received. 

Thanks

Tyron


----------



## thrax

I don't know the Valencia region but in Malaga it depends on where you want to live. West of Malaga city is considerably more expensive than east and you can expect to have a cost of living comparable to UK. Obviously that doesn't apply to the entire region west of Malaga but as a rule of thumb it is more expensive than the east.


----------



## Stravinsky

I dont know Malaga, but I can tell you that there are comments on forums everywhere about the cost of living there being as much or more than the UK. Whereas in the CB North I still find it cheaper here than in the UK ... and I do go back to the UK quite regularly so I can compare. Having said that, the cost of living in the South of the UK is higher than in the North 

I came to the conclusion therefore a while back the the cost of living down there in the South of Spain is much higher than here, and thats been confirmed on my trips down there.


----------



## jojo

I would say that possibly Malaga is more expensive, according to those on the forum, but havent been to Valenica so I cant compare. The language is probably a bit more of a problem in Valencia??

We chose Malaga mainly because the airport there offered more comprehensive, cheaper and regular flights to Gatwick and when we were looking to move to Spain, a silly "throwaway" comment by a friend who lived in Valencia said it was just like Brighton (that put me right off!) - In retrospect I doubt its anything like it lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

tyron2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my partner have been traveling Europe and are now going to settle down in Spain. Which is the cheapest area to live between Valencia and Malaga, I can see both offer rentals of small apartments for around €300 per month, but then you need to add supplies etc. so which is the cheapest and has more opportunity for work (I know unemployment is high in Spain so not expecting miracles). Any advice would be very gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tyron


there isn't much in it tbh, parts of Valencia are more expensive than others - for example it's more expensive where I live than where Stravinsky lives - but we aren't that far apart & both in Valencia - although unemployment is higher in Andalucia than in Valencia if that helps - I wouldn't bank on getting work anywhere though

utilities are the same price country-wide - electricity prices for example are set by the govt.


----------



## tyron2000

Thanks for the comments people. We have enough to live for a while anyway. I should home come summer there maybe more opportunities. We still have a our house in the uk which we are renting to pay the mortgage. We want to give it a go. Looking through the forums I have noticed Valencia and Malaga seem quite cheap. Any other suggestions? Preferably costal destinations.


----------



## Alcalaina

tyron2000 said:


> Thanks for the comments people. We have enough to live for a while anyway. I should home come summer there maybe more opportunities. We still have a our house in the uk which we are renting to pay the mortgage. We want to give it a go. Looking through the forums I have noticed Valencia and Malaga seem quite cheap. Any other suggestions? Preferably costal destinations.


Hi there - Valencia and Malaga are both huge areas. It's a bit like asking if Wales is cheaper than Scotland - there are expensive areas and cheaper areas in both. 

If you want to live cheaply:

- make sure you don't rent a place that's bigger than you need because the heating and air-conditioning costs will soar (electricity is expensive here)

- find somewhere in walking distance to shops and a market so you don't have to drive miles to do your shopping. Petrol is nearly as dear as in the UK.

- learn to cook cheap seasonal Spanish food instead of trying to eat the things you would have had in the UK. 

Good luck!


----------



## tyron2000

Another great tip. Thanks. Well we are going to Malaga for sure now. Just stopped of in Benidorm before the final drive down tomorrow. Would be good to meet some other expats soon.


----------



## tyron2000

Just left Benidorm now heading for Malaga. Anyone know of any good estate agents for property rental in Malaga?


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> Just left Benidorm now heading for Malaga. Anyone know of any good estate agents for property rental in Malaga?


Only in the Alaurin area (20 mins outside of the city of Malaga), both agents are friends of mine

Property Directors | Contact Us / Estate Agents in Alhaurin de la Torre / Inmobilaria

Alhaurin de la Torre property and real estate Spain


Jo xxxx


----------



## tyron2000

Thanks Jo. Will check them out this week. Do they speak good English? My Spanish is pretty basic lol


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> Thanks Jo. Will check them out this week. Do they speak good English? My Spanish is pretty basic lol


Yes! Carmen at property developers is totally bilingual, she has spanish parents, but grew up in the UK and lived there most of her life. Her husband/business partner John is english. Hayley and Roger at WVS are english , but speak Spanish

If you contact them, tell em "hi" from me

Jo xxx


----------



## tyron2000

Thanks Jo. Well pop in later this week.


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> Thanks Jo. Well pop in later this week.


Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin El Grande are lovely, not too far from anything - beach, mountains, Malaga city, airport.... De La Torre is modern, clean and quite affluent, El Grande is more "typically spanish" looking and has a fair few expats!!! Maybe worth a look??

Jo xxx


----------



## tyron2000

Well just arrived in Malaga. Staying in a hostel for a week at least. Travelled so much lately, will be good to settle and relax!


----------



## tyron2000

Thanks do much Jojo, been to see Roger and Hayley and their daughter Kelly, got a gorgeous apartment now for jus 500€ with all bills included on a health and spa complex. Amazing views and modern living space. They are so helpful, they going to help us get out NIE numbers next week. They remember you well too. Thanks again. 

Tyron


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> Thanks do much Jojo, been to see Roger and Hayley and their daughter Kelly, got a gorgeous apartment now for jus 500€ with all bills included on a health and spa complex. Amazing views and modern living space. They are so helpful, they going to help us get out NIE numbers next week. They remember you well too. Thanks again.
> 
> Tyron



They became great friends actually. Thats what I mean when I tell people on the forum that agents should help with everything. Hayley and Roger go out of their way to help with all the bits and pieces as should all agents as IMO, its not just about signing on the dotted line and walking away. Moving to and living in Spain is a major change and most people do need that sort of help and advise, not just a rental contract!

ppppssssssttt - their daughter is called Kerry..... or to spell it correctly Kerriegh LOL - a feisty young lady who was invaluable for us when we bought a car over there. She speaks Spanish better than she speaks english and doesnt take any nonsense - She was only 14 when she helped us, and she had the chap in the garage in knots and speechless cos she felt he was trying to take advantage!!!!! Again, it was all part of their service!

If they've got you into the "Sol Andalucie Spa and resport" you really are laughing - very nice!!!! 


Jo xxxx


----------



## tyron2000

Yep that's the place. It's so beautiful here... Going to be very happy in Spain. They said your back in the UK now? Did you get sick of Spain?


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> Yep that's the place. It's so beautiful here... Going to be very happy in Spain. They said your back in the UK now? Did you get sick of Spain?



NO, I miss it terribly!!!! We came back because my son at 16 wanted to go to a college with more options than the school in Spain had to offer, my daughter never really took to Spain (altho predictably, now we're back in the UK she wants to go back there), my husband got fed up with commuting and my older daughters, who rented our UK house from us wanted to move out - so it seemed the only choice. I'm still gutted, but we're selling the UK house and hopefully will buy something smaller in the UK and something in spain??????? - thats the plan!!!

I am jealous. Sol Andalucie is lovely (they do amazing chicken toasties in the bar!!!). We used to take the children to the indoor pool there in the winter every sunday!

Jo xxx


----------



## jeremyinspain

I'm near Valencia and will recommend it above Malaga for the following reason... The football! With the Spanish economy in crisis it is now very easy to get in to see Valencia. Recently (last 2 years) I've had no bother getting Champions' League tickets for Man U and Chelsea at the Mestalla. Also, just up the road is Vila-Real where i saw Man city a few days ago. 
Certainly better quality footie up here.


----------



## jojo

jeremyinspain said:


> I'm near Valencia and will recommend it above Malaga for the following reason... The football! With the Spanish economy in crisis it is now very easy to get in to see Valencia. Recently (last 2 years) I've had no bother getting Champions' League tickets for Man U and Chelsea at the Mestalla. Also, just up the road is Vila-Real where i saw Man city a few days ago.
> Certainly better quality footie up here.


yawn!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## tyron2000

I'm not a football fan. Would love to see the MotoGP though lol. Bit of a trek from Malaga mind!


----------



## Alcalaina

tyron2000 said:


> I'm not a football fan. Would love to see the MotoGP though lol. Bit of a trek from Malaga mind!


That happens at Jerez , about 40 km from me. Normally it would be a 2-3 hour drive from Malaga city, but when there is a race on, the roads are jammed with cars and bikes for miles around. My friends went last year and it took them six hours to get home!


----------



## jimenato

jeremyinspain said:


> I'm near Valencia and will recommend it above Malaga for the following reason... The football! With the Spanish economy in crisis it is now very easy to get in to see Valencia. Recently (last 2 years) I've had no bother getting Champions' League tickets for Man U and Chelsea at the Mestalla. Also, just up the road is Vila-Real where i saw Man city a few days ago.
> Certainly better quality footie up here.


We're on the Cadiz/Malaga border and I'll have you know we watched Bristol City against Charlton Athletic in a pre-season friendly just up the road - it doesn't get much more exciting than that!!

But I suppose you are right. The Rosaleda will be getting a bit too busy now what with Malaga about to qualify for the Champions league.


----------



## jeremyinspain

Guess I can't crow with Vila-Real dropping like a stone. Enjoy the Champ's League next season, I think you'll make it. How about a Malaga-Valencia final?


----------



## mickcarol

tyron2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my partner have been traveling Europe and are now going to settle down in Spain. Which is the cheapest area to live between Valencia and Malaga, I can see both offer rentals of small apartments for around €300 per month, but then you need to add supplies etc. so which is the cheapest and has more opportunity for work (I know unemployment is high in Spain so not expecting miracles). Any advice would be very gratefully received.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tyron


I lived in Javea ( Costa Blanca north) for 24 years and found that before I left, the cost of living was about on par with the UK. For the past 7 years I have lived down here on Vera Playa (Almeria region) and I think the cost of living is slightly less than in Javea. I don´t think it matters too much where you choose to settle in Spain, the cost of living will not be that much less than the UK.


----------



## tyron2000

I'm settled now in Malaga. Have 2 job interviews this week. Forgot to bring my business wear though. So need to go shopping today to get trousers shoes and shirts lol. Anyone know of any good places to go? Probably going to go to near Toremelinos?


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> I'm settled now in Malaga. Have 2 job interviews this week. Forgot to bring my business wear though. So need to go shopping today to get trousers shoes and shirts lol. Anyone know of any good places to go? Probably going to go to near Toremelinos?


If you want to venture down as far as Mijas, theres a store called Dunnes, I think theres one in La Trocha, Coin too??!! (Sort of like M&S) - or if you dont want too go that far theres "Plaza Mayor" which is a big shopping centre (one side does food and entertainment, the other does clothes!!) - its not far from the airport and Ikea


Jo xxx


----------



## tyron2000

Thanks again Jo. Will check it out.


----------



## tyron2000

Thanks again Jo. Will check it out! x


----------



## jojo

tyron2000 said:


> Thanks again Jo. Will check it out! x


 Plaza Mayor is a great place - especially when you have visitors, lots of restaurants and bars of all nationalities, a gym, a bowling alley, a central arena that has shows, etc in one side of the complex and the other side there are lots of clothes shops, international as well as local shops! And its only about 10 minutes from Alhaurin de la Torre

Jo xxx


----------



## merak

jojo said:


> I would say that possibly Malaga is more expensive, according to those on the forum, but havent been to Valenica so I cant compare. The language is probably a bit more of a problem in Valencia??
> 
> We chose Malaga mainly because the airport there offered more comprehensive, cheaper and regular flights to Gatwick and when we were looking to move to Spain, a silly "throwaway" comment by a friend who lived in Valencia said it was just like Brighton (that put me right off!) - In retrospect I doubt its anything like it lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx



I can confirm it is not like Brighton and there are almost no brits living here , I live in Valencia city and have done for 8 years . The Costa Del Sol is another world where english is spoken and 1 in 3 is British , you can forget that in Valencia and forget speaking english . On the job matter there are no jobs for brits either NO jOBS - even with enchufes - I speak from experience . And one other point poverty is on the increase by the day throughout Spain . People complain about the UK and unemployment , they don't know the meaning of the word. So much triviallity on this forum from brits planning to live in Spain , clueless and looking for the xpats to live the way they did in the UK. Have to say I wanted to move down to the Costa del Sol myself but always put off by the diluted spanish ambience created by brit saturation and enclaves. Just my tupence worth .


----------



## jojo

merak said:


> I can confirm it is not like Brighton and there are almost no brits living here , I live in Valencia city and have done for 8 years . The Costa Del Sol is another world where english is spoken and 1 in 3 is British , you can forget that in Valencia and forget speaking english . On the job matter there are no jobs for brits either NO jOBS - even with enchufes - I speak from experience . And one other point poverty is on the increase by the day throughout Spain . People complain about the UK and unemployment , they don't know the meaning of the word. So much triviallity on this forum from brits planning to live in Spain , clueless and looking for the xpats to live the way they did in the UK. Have to say I wanted to move down to the Costa del Sol myself but always put off by the diluted spanish ambience created by brit saturation and enclaves. Just my tupence worth .



I dont totally agree. The costa del sol used to have a lot of Brits, but alot have left. There are lots of many nationalities, Spanish, Scandinavian, German, French, South Americans - lots of Russians and all have brought their influences. Its now evolved into a modern cosmopolitan area in the main and everyone lives how they want to! But jobs are "thin on the ground" and yes, Spain is suffering badly from the recession and the Eurozone problems

As for Valencia being like Brighton, no I dont think it is, but at the time it put me off a bit - I come from an area close to Brighton and its not my ideal town/city!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sirtravelot

merak said:


> I can confirm it is not like Brighton and there are almost no brits living here , I live in Valencia city and have done for 8 years . The Costa Del Sol is another world where english is spoken and 1 in 3 is British , you can forget that in Valencia and forget speaking english . On the job matter there are no jobs for brits either NO jOBS - even with enchufes - I speak from experience . And one other point poverty is on the increase by the day throughout Spain . People complain about the UK and unemployment , they don't know the meaning of the word. So much triviallity on this forum from brits planning to live in Spain , clueless and looking for the xpats to live the way they did in the UK. Have to say I wanted to move down to the Costa del Sol myself but always put off by the diluted spanish ambience created by brit saturation and enclaves. Just my tupence worth .


That totally freaks me out.

I have a friend whose cousin owns a pub in Valencia and he's been there over the summer for work. From what he was saying I had gotten the impression that there were a fair amount of English speaking people, at least, to the extent that at least lots of tourists visited. 

Because of that I've semi considering Valencia, but if it truly lacks in expats, then I suppose Costa Del Crisis it is!

I don't want to live in Little Britain, but a nice mix between Europeans (including Spanish) would be nice.


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> That totally freaks me out.
> 
> I have a friend whose cousin owns a pub in Valencia and he's been there over the summer for work. From what he was saying I had gotten the impression that there were a fair amount of English speaking people, at least, to the extent that at least lots of tourists visited.
> 
> Because of that I've semi considering Valencia, but if it truly lacks in expats, then I suppose Costa Del Crisis it is!
> 
> I don't want to live in Little Britain, but a nice mix between Europeans (including Spanish) would be nice.


well I'm not in Valencia city - about an hour south -& we have a great mix of nationalities here - although contrary to popular belief the largest individual nationality is still Spanish - some would have you believe Brits are in the majority here!!

language can be an issue in schools - they teach in Valenciano & Castellano so foreign kids have to learn 2 new languages (although for most it isn't as much of a problem as you might expect)- and for instance all signs in hospitals & official buildings are in Valenciano

it's true about work though - the likelihood of finding a job is slim to nil if you don't speak at least _some_ Spanish - even 'brit' companies & bars need Spanish speakers or they won't attract the majority of locals - no business can survive on Brits alone now


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> I dont totally agree. The costa del sol used to have a lot of Brits, but alot have left. There are lots of many nationalities, Spanish, Scandinavian, German, French, South Americans - lots of Russians and all have brought their influences. Its now evolved into a modern cosmopolitan area in the main and everyone lives how they want to! But jobs are "thin on the ground" and yes, Spain is suffering badly from the recession and the Eurozone problems
> 
> As for Valencia being like Brighton, no I dont think it is, but at the time it put me off a bit - I come from an area close to Brighton and its not my ideal town/city!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I cant even imagine any similarities between Brighton and Valencia .... Valencia is a lovely city with lots of history. Some of the architecture (should some bother to look hard enough) is beautiful ... some is extremely modern

These were taken a while ago simply to help prospective expats looking at the area:

PICS


----------



## Sirtravelot

xabiachica said:


> well I'm not in Valencia city - about an hour south -& we have a great mix of nationalities here - although contrary to popular belief the largest individual nationality is still Spanish - some would have you believe Brits are in the majority here!!
> 
> language can be an issue in schools - they teach in Valenciano & Castellano so foreign kids have to learn 2 new languages (although for most it isn't as much of a problem as you might expect)- and for instance all signs in hospitals & official buildings are in Valenciano
> 
> it's true about work though - the likelihood of finding a job is slim to nil if you don't speak at least _some_ Spanish - even 'brit' companies & bars need Spanish speakers or they won't attract the majority of locals - no business can survive on Brits alone now



Is Valenciano really that much different from Castellano?

What are the noticeable differences?


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> Is Valenciano really that much different from Castellano?
> 
> What are the noticeable differences?


it's a completely different language


you can detect links to Castellano - but also to French, and some words seem to have links to English & German!

this is today's weather from our local weather guy Meteoxabia in Valenciano



> Bon dia, hui les temperatures mínimes han sigut un poquet més baixes, pero seguixen estant per dalt de lo que podríem dir normal, l'any pasat per a estes dades ja habíem tingut alguna rosadeta blanca, enguany estem encara lluny de aixó, de totes formes no es res anormal, també l'any pasat tal dia com hui vaem tindrer 15.9º de mínima, cosa que si que es una temperatura extraordinaria, aixina que com vegem no es res extrany, estem a un lloc on de un dia per altre podem pasar del plé hivern a quasi estiu.
> Be pues, hui les mínimes han sigut de 8.6º al Port i de 7.8º al Poble i les humitats màximes han estat del 87% i del 90% respectivament, i el vent ha bufat molt fluix, sent la ratxa màxima de 13 kms./h.
> La previsió per a hui seguix sent la mateixa de dies pasats, dia completament asolejat amb temperatures més que agradables a les hores centrals del dia.
> Vos deixe amb la imatge del Montgó vista des de el Port a les 8:45 h.


googletranslated into Castellano



> Buenos días, hoy las temperaturas mínimas han sido un poquito más bajas, pero siguen estando por arriba de lo que podríamos llamar normal, el año pasado para estos datos ya habíamos tenido alguna rosadita blanca, este año estamos todavía lejos de eso, de todas formas no se nada anormal, también el año pasado tal día como hoy vaem tendrá 15.9 º de mínima, lo que si que es una temperatura extraordinaria, así que como veamos no se nada extraño, estamos en un lugar donde de un día para otro podemos pasar del pleno invierno en casi verano.
> Bueno pues, hoy las mínimas han sido de 8.6 º en el Puerto y de 7.8 º en Pueblo y las humedades máximas fueron del 87% y del 90% respectivamente, y el viento ha soplado muy flojo, siendo la racha máxima de 13 kms. / h.
> La previsión para hoy sigue siendo la misma de días pasados​​, día completamente asolejat con temperaturas más que agradables en las horas centrales del día.
> Os dejo con la imagen del Montgó vista desde el Puerto a las 8:45 h.


----------



## Sirtravelot

xabiachica said:


> it's a completely different language
> 
> 
> you can detect links to Castellano - but also to French, and some words seem to have links to English & German!
> 
> this is today's weather from our local weather guy Meteoxabia in Valenciano
> 
> 
> 
> googletranslated into Castellano



...



...



...


...I'm staying well away from Valencia!


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> ...I'm staying well away from Valencia!


no need - I can't speak Valenciano at all & have never felt the need to - although after 8 years I can read it (thanks to school letters) & can even manage to teach maths from text books written in Valenciano!!!

everyone - well except a few people in little villages - can speak Spanish so as long as you try that you'll be fine - in this area there are sadly even (mostly British) people who have lived here quite happily for 20+ years who can barely order a coffee in Spanish


----------



## Sirtravelot

xabiachica said:


> no need - I can't speak Valenciano at all & have never felt the need to - although after 8 years I can read it (thanks to school letters) & can even manage to teach maths from text books written in Valenciano!!!
> 
> everyone - well except a few people in little villages - can speak Spanish so as long as you try that you'll be fine - in this area there are sadly even (mostly British) people who have lived here quite happily for 20+ years who can barely order a coffee in Spanish


That's insaaane. That's like the Turkish families in Germany who have been working there for ages and can't speak proper German, if any. No wonder some Spaniards get irked by Brits.

You know, from reading that Valenciano phrase I can understand the gist of it, but I can't imagine having a conversation with a Valenciano. Seems like what Swiss German is to German.

Valencia sure seems like a nice city though!


----------



## xabiaxica

Sirtravelot said:


> That's insaaane. That's like the Turkish families in Germany who have been working there for ages and can't speak proper German, if any. No wonder some Spaniards get irked by Brits.
> 
> You know, from reading that Valenciano phrase I can understand the gist of it, but I can't imagine having a conversation with a Valenciano. Seems like what Swiss German is to German.
> 
> Valencia sure seems like a nice city though!


it sounds very guttural - not really how you'd expect - & nothing like musical Spanish

it is pretty easy to read though if you know Spanish


----------



## zenen

surely malaga


----------



## bella73

tyron2000 said:


> Another great tip. Thanks. Well we are going to Malaga for sure now. Just stopped of in Benidorm before the final drive down tomorrow. Would be good to meet some other expats soon.


Hi I am just wondering what made you pick malaga in the end? I am deciding between the two locations so any feedback would be great  Also are you happy with the decision?


----------



## labob

Are you talking about the communities or the cities? I live in Valencia city and it is lovely. You have a bit of everything here and superb weather. I find Valencian helps but is in no way necessary. There are a lot of foreigners in the city but there aren't any particular enclaves.


----------



## nosreme

Hello guys, in my opinion... Malaga seems to be really nice and I didn't regret purchasing a property from a really awesome real estate
The price was very fair and I really love the scenery. When you do research, you can repetitively read that Malaga is more of a place to settle down and enjoy the calm ambiance. This is what I like so this is what I am opting for. It worked out very well and I think I made the right choice. However, I can't be firm of what I stated since I've been just living here for around 8 months - so far so good.


----------

